# Achat dans l'Apple store d'un autre Pays



## evangelion-007 (28 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai une question sur ce qui se passe si on achète sur l'Apple Store du Luxembourg (par exemple) pour faire livré en France, Que ce passe t'il ? 

Est ce que Apple nous mettra le prix FR ? Oui ? Non ?

Merci de vos futures réponses.


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2012)

ça sera surtout impossible. Apple ne livre pas a l'étrange. Il faut utiliser le store du pays de livraison.


----------

